# Rented a CZ



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shot 201 rounds thru my HK USP today - Nice gun, I like it a lot. I have about 515 rounds thru it now. Still, my SW99 is still my fav gun I own. For some reason, I shoot it the most consistently. 

Anyway, I rented a CZ today in 9mm (CZ75 or 85, I forget). I keep hearing how good CZ's are, so I thought I would try one. It shot ok, but really didn't impress me a whole lot. It is a standard DA/SA gun, and I shot it about as well as I do a Beretta 92. At 1 point, I was considering buying a CZ - but I don't think I would ever buy one. For one thing, they are god-aweful ugly. And, while there was nothing wrong with it, it just didn't really stand out from any other DA/SA gun.

Oh well... I was at glad to have the ability to rent it


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

My CZ-75BD is easily the most accurate handgun I own. It's the last one, of all the handguns I own, that I would get rid of, if I were to ever get rid of any. Your milage may vary.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, nothing wrong w/ that. Everyone has there preferences - that's why they make so many different guns


----------



## Cuda (May 6, 2006)

I love my CZ75B-SA, most accurate gun I have EVER shot, much more accurate than my XD9, and I find it strange you think a CZ is ugly when you have a USP and a SW99, that's kind of like the "Pot Calling the Kettle Black".


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cuda said:


> I love my CZ75B-SA, most accurate gun I have EVER shot, much more accurate than my XD9, and I find it strange you think a CZ is ugly when you have a USP and a SW99, that's kind of like the "Pot Calling the Kettle Black".


Well, I think those 2 guns look kewl. So, to each his own :roll: :roll:


----------



## Pilot (May 5, 2006)

I own three CZ's and three HK's and like both. I find the CZ-75 series to be accurate, reliable, attractive (to me) and a great value. My #1 carry piece is a CZ-75D PCR followed by an HK P7 PSP. Both are easy to shoot very accurately due to the low bore axis. Look at either gun next to a Sig P series or HK USP. 

BTW, I have a USP Tactical .45, so nothing against the USP either.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I shot a 75SP01 recently and liked it very much. The version that I shot was a decock model. I'd love one in the traditional DA/SA configuration.


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

*CZ*

This is my CZ85B - haven't had it too long but already like it very much. I think it's a good looking handgun but if we all liked the same thing, it'd be pretty boring.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, U are right.

Some of the CZ w/ the full dustcover look cool (the frame kinda matches the slide, all the way to the muzzle) - And, I think the stainless ones look ok. 

I've seen a few hard chromed ones in pics people have posted online. But, they sometimes seem to look better than they do when I see them in person.

Anyway - to each his own...


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Anyway, I rented a CZ today in 9mm (CZ75 or 85, I forget). I keep hearing how good CZ's are, so I thought I would try one. It shot ok, but really didn't impress me a whole lot. It is a standard DA/SA gun, and I shot it about as well as I do a Beretta 92. At 1 point, I was considering buying a CZ - but I don't think I would ever buy one. For one thing, they are god-aweful ugly. And, while there was nothing wrong with it, it just didn't really stand out from any other DA/SA gun.
> 
> Oh well... I was at glad to have the ability to rent it


god-aweful ugly was the first think I saw but I really liked the way it shot. I only own one DA/SA gun and whish I could find a p99 with the DA/SA system. Then I could have the nice looks. Now evertime I see the CZ it's starting to look better and better. I remember thinking ths glock was god-aweful ugly too and I love them now. This gives me an idea for a new post.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I only own one DA/SA gun and whish I could find a p99 with the DA/SA system.


Well, they are available from distributors again - You'll just have to ask them to order it for U. That is what i did.


----------

